# FF: 1200G DIY plywood tank with 1" acrylic window view



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeb its free, and the dimension is 8' x 7' x 3' high. It can be use out door for koi as well. It is available at the end of Sept. Due to the number of interest I now as for $200 deposit and you will get the money back when you come and pick up the tank as this is free and a lot of interest but how many can actually pick up an I end up awaiting my time dealing with it. You are welcome to come and view before deciding an see how you can transfer it. So first person with deposit will get it and you will get your money back.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, why? Upgrading? =)


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

I pm you thanks


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

omg. so wish i have a truck so i can get this. my kois would love this tank. it's a lot bigger than my pond and is probably bigger than my mom's car as well. lol.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Wow, why? Upgrading? =)


I lost my favorite aro and loose interest to go on.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

hondas3000 said:


> I lost my favorite aro and loose interest to go on.


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. When I lost my favorite fish, a Clown Knife, I almost gave up as well.

My father-in-law would love that tank to add to his renovations, PM'ed.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What about all your rays? I am saddened by this news. you should start a tilapia program...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ray and fish for sale on other thread


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

so sorry to hear you lost your arrow. surprising how attached we get to our fish. hopefully we will still see you on here. don't let all your knowledge go unshared.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

any estimate on the weight when empty?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

went to go see david and the tank today, he said it was around 400-500 pounds


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> any estimate on the weight when empty?


imagine 6 x 1" plywood, 15 pcs 2x4 and 150lbs acrylic so I say it is around 400lbs as I am able to lift up one corner myself when I build it. So 6 person is not a problem to lift up and and down.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

hondas3000 said:


> imagine 6 x 1" plywood, 15 pcs 2x4 and 150lbs acrylic so I say it is around 400lbs as I am able to lift up one corner myself when I build it. So 6 person is not a problem to lift up and and down.


1" plywood in 4x8' sheets weigh well over 75lbs each, I'd venture a guess at closer to 90lbs based on my backs experience of carrying by myself! Just the plywood and the acrylic is going to be around 700lbs and I've venture a guess that the 2x4s and all the coatings inside to make it water tight probably add another 100-200lbs on top of that


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

kacairns said:


> 1" plywood in 4x8' sheets weigh well over 75lbs each, I'd venture a guess at closer to 90lbs based on my backs experience of carrying by myself! Just the plywood and the acrylic is going to be around 700lbs and I've venture a guess that the 2x4s and all the coatings inside to make it water tight probably add another 100-200lbs on top of that


that is too much because I am building this by myself so I manage to slide the whole tank around on the stand and lift up the corner fine. I know the acrylic is heavy as I have a tough time with 2 person. So if it is really that heavy no way I can lift up any corner. But all just a guess .


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

hondas3000 said:


> that is too much because I am building this by myself so I manage to slide the whole tank around on the stand and lift up the corner fine. I know the acrylic is heavy as I have a tough time with 2 person. So if it is really that heavy no way I can lift up any corner. But all just a guess .


You're only lifting a corner, just like when those guys lift cars, they aren't lifting a whole car, just a portion of the weight. Sliding can be done as well with ease as long as its a smooth surface like a garage floor =)


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank found a new owner. Now I need to find home for my fish. This is now CLOSE.


----------

